# Who wants saltwater cherry shrimp?



## arash53

J&L brought Hawaiian Volcano Shrimp they just like freshwater cherry shrimps and it seems they could breed easy just like cherry shrimps ! 

I really want to try them .


----------



## trevorhoang

so these are saltwater though rite?

darn i wanted to add more different species of shrimps to my tank


----------



## gklaw

arash53 said:


> J&L brought Hawaiian Volcano Shrimp they just like freshwater cherry shrimps and it seems they could breed easy just like cherry shrimps !


Hope I don't have to add a volcano deco :lol: JK

Thanks for the info. Perfect for one of my planned soft coral and small fish tank.


----------



## plantedinvertz

They are VERY hardy shrimp however I believe they have larva, which need brackish water


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

They can go from brackish to more than full-strength salt.

They are extremely hardy and can live 20 freakin years. In the wild, they live in tidal pool-type environments where the salinity and temperatures fluctuate like crazy.

They are small though, only 1 to 1.5cm max.

Eat algae. Need a species tank since they are so small. Smaller than cherries, for instance.

I picked up 20 from J&L yesterday.

In Hawaii they are sold as live food and also for live seahorse treats.

Anthony


----------



## arash53

Are they ok with Clownfish and Cardinal or they will be sank for them?


----------



## wsl

Aren't these the shrimp that are sold in those self contained ecospheres?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yes, but the shrimp slowly starve to death in those "ecospheres". Cruel really. No feeding, no water changes, etc.


----------



## tang daddy

I was at jl and contemplating getting some. When people say they breed easy do they mean like cherries shrimp?


----------



## Captured Moments

Cool. Do you know how much J&L is selling them for?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

$3.50 each but a bit cheaper as you buy more. Its in their New & Noteworthy section on the website.


Chris,

By easy to breed, they mean that the babies have high survival rates, the adults breed four or five times annually, but they only have a few babies at a time.


----------



## Captured Moments

Thanks. I will be getting some. Guess it would be allright to feed them dry seaweed like kelp or the other kind (not the sushi sheets).


----------



## stonedaquarium

are these the same cherries as the fresh water ones?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

No totally different types of shrimp. These are brackish/saltwater shrimp endemic to special tide pools in Hawaii.


----------



## msjboy

Are these good to put into a tank with fish (wrasse,goby)or just a spieces tank.
They might quickly become tender morceaus for my fish.

I see they are on ebay as well.
Msjboy


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Species tank. They would be snacks for almost any fish.


----------



## qyrus

Do these guys need filters/heaters? I've seen filterless/heaterless setups online before, just a jar by a window regularly topped-up with water; would these work long term or are they just bad practices? I havn't kept anything SW before, but I might get my feet a bit wet for these guys 

Jim


----------



## Edarion

Shouldn't this be on the classified section?


----------



## Captured Moments

No because it's not really a for sale thread per se..more like a discussion on Hawaiian Volcano shrimps that are available at J&L.


----------



## reeferious

*volcanic shrimps*

couldn't resist temptation went and bought 20 of these. small as they might be but much deeper coloring compare to cherry shrimps and lifespan wise should outlast quite a few of people marriages. just a matter of time b/4 i'll see hundreds in the 10 gallon tank i have set up for them.


----------



## oyf709

I was thinking about getting them as well, but hold back when I consider two things, one is that I can't have them in a larger tank as they could easily disapear and eaten by fish, if I go with a small tank that means I will need to do water change very often and comparing doing RCS in small tank, I think it is much harder to do. I might consider to get some when my Mandarin only tank set up and maybe I will keep some in my 40g long tank (36"x16"x16"). Will these guys impact on "pod" population?


----------



## reeferious

*volcanic shrimps*

you need not worry about these shrimps impacting your pod populations. these miniature red shrimps are supposedly more of a detrivour than pod hunters. threw in bunch of pod-ladened liverocks into shrimp tank and still haven't seen shrimps actively hunting pods more like picking for algae and cyanos.


----------



## alexafg

when i saw the title i thought u giving away ur shrimp lol


----------



## jjntm

large pods have actually been known to feed on the volcano shrimp, so be careful. I have picked up 60 of them from J&L and house them with 7 pom pom crabs in a 30 gallon tall tank... they re pretty cool.


----------

